# convert bb30 to standard BB?



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

what are my options to convert a caad9 bb30 to a std. bb for use with my record cranks.... just wondering what it will run and how difficult it will be... thnx.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

It's easy. Is yours a 54? If so here is what you do. Send me your frame and I'll send you my non bb30 Caad9. Problem solved. See, I told you it was easy.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Get a BB sleeve adaptor from your local Cannondale bike shop and you should be able to run Record crankset on caad9 frame. If you need one let me know.


----------

